# will this work...?



## Rol87 (Sep 21, 2007)

hey i was wondering if this parts are good i just want something not too expensive but yet something that will be able to hold some music and to surfer the net. I am not a gamer. This will be my first build. I need some feedback.
 thanks 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827106057
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822144701
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820134044
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131048
http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819116004
http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835200026


----------



## Ripper3 (Sep 21, 2007)

Even not being a gamer, I'd recommend doubling up on the RAM. XP will run fine on 512MB, but 1GB will make it just that much faster when multi-tasking. Have you thought about case, and power supply and graphics card? That motherboard doesn't have on-board.
A 7300GT is nice and cheap, and if you ever do decide to whip out an old game, it should handle it well enough.
For a case, it's mostly personal preference, but don't bother with one supplied with a PSU, the PSU will be better off in the trash than in your PC.
For a PSU, I'd say a 350W PSU should be your minimum. I saw a cheap Tagan 330W and 400W before, good quality, low price.


----------



## Rol87 (Sep 21, 2007)

for the case got one picked as for the psu was going to use the one from the case just till i have more $. and for the graphics card dont know what to go for.


----------



## unsmart (Sep 21, 2007)

I would recommend a AMD system if your on a tight budget. You can get a AM2 dualcore and a mobo with on board vid in your price range or less.


----------



## Rol87 (Sep 21, 2007)

I was thinking about getting an AMD but this is were i dont know if AMDs are as good as intel


----------



## Ripper3 (Sep 21, 2007)

Athlon 64s tend to beat Pentium 4s, but they struggle against Core 2s, so an Athlon X2 would be better than the Pentium 4.
A 3800+ EE would be low power and still pretty quick. Should be cheap too.
As for motherboard, one based on an nForce 430 chipset, I think it is, with on-board GeForce 6100 video, can be had for low cost.
The memory for AM2 is DDR2 as well, so 1GB of DDR2 should do nicely. If going with on-board graphics, or graphics cards with HyperMemory or TurboCache, at least 1GB is recommended, since the graphics card will share the system RAM.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 21, 2007)

dont buy a p4
get the following instead

CPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116036
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116052
2x 2512mb ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220070
Better hdd and more storage http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822148140 for $5 
CPU cooler (lap it and it's a fantastic cooler) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

that would be a good rig. the e21XX or very oc-able cpu's so it could become a nice rig very quickly


----------



## Rol87 (Sep 21, 2007)

ok how about this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819103751 CPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820134116 RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131014 Mother


----------



## keakar (Sep 21, 2007)

this should be perfect for you, it has onboard video and you can get the amd 4600 windsor 2.4ghz cpu with it as a combo deal for only $202 so check it out. i would not recommend you use the crappy 250watt psu they give you.

ASUS V3-M2NC61S AMD Socket AM2 AMD Sempron/Athlon 64/Athlon X2 up to 5200+ NVIDIA GeForce 6100 4 x 240Pin GeForce 6100 Barebone - Retail  $125

http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16856110073


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 21, 2007)

If you're on a budget you can skimp on the processor if all you will be doing is surfing the internet and listening to music.

Get a Celeron http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116039
Or an Athlon 64 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103029

These all have more than enough processing power to accomplish what you want to do, there is simply no reason that you would need the processing power that some of the other mentioned processors provide, you won't even use these to there capability.  If you can find a cheaper processor go for it.  Pentium 4s are fine for this, trust me I use one every day.  People forget that the older technologies are fine when you're not gaming.

You can surf the web and listen to music on a Pentium III.  Unless you're planning on playing 20 songs at once while surfing 30 web pages. I don't see why you should get anything but the most inexpensive processor you can find.

Same goes for graphics card.  If all you're going to do is surf the web and listen to music the only thing you need is the most inexpensive thing that will give you a display.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> If you're on a budget you can skimp on the processor if all you will be doing is surfing the internet and listening to music.
> 
> Get a Celeron http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116039
> Or an Athlon 64 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103029
> ...


I mostly agree with you, but i think spending the extra small amount on a low end dual core would be a wise investment. A64 X2 3600+ Brisbanes can be had for around the same price as the single core you listed.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 21, 2007)

A basic PC, you want a cheap CPU, an AM2 3600 or 3800 will be perfect. 1Gb of RAM. a cheap graphics card (i still wouldn't go onboard even for a basic pc, but thats my opinion), and a decent PSU, no matter what the PC, if the PSU goes it can take out your whole system, which is a lot more costly than investing in a better PSU to start with.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 21, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> If you're on a budget you can skimp on the processor if all you will be doing is surfing the internet and listening to music.
> 
> Get a Celeron http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116039
> Or an Athlon 64 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103029
> ...



i agree,



Wile E said:


> I mostly agree with you, but i think spending the extra small amount on a low end dual core would be a wise investment. A64 X2 3600+ Brisbanes can be had for around the same price as the single core you listed.



and i also agree.

it would imho be a retarded decision to buy a single core proc regardless of what your using it for. So dual core, yes!!! amd is cheaper atm so it may be smarter to get amd.

onboard gpu, eh not recommended they always suck up resources. you can get a x1600 pro for $50. or something a little "worse" for less


----------



## keakar (Sep 21, 2007)

how about this bare bones kit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103749

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+(65W) Windsor 2.4GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 Processor - Retail $97
and getting the bare bones combo deal gives you a $20 discount so the cpu only costs you $77

ASUS V3-M2NC61S AMD Socket AM2 AMD Sempron/Athlon 64/Athlon X2 up to 5200+ NVIDIA GeForce 6100 4 x 240Pin GeForce 6100 Barebone - Retail $125

the board has good onboard grafics for your needs and will work fine since you dont play games, plus its built in so no video card is needed but you can easily add one later if you want. with a bare bones kit you get a computer case with the motherboard and they include a crappy 250watt psu but i wouldnt use it, i would get another one.

the combo price is only $192 and he has everything he needs but the ram and the psu


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 22, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> i agree,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is it "retarded" to save a few bucks and get a single core?  Why do you need a dual core for those two activities?  I don't understand?  Maybe I need to experience a dual core, I'm stuck with my P4  .


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Why is it "retarded" to save a few bucks and get a single core?  Why do you need a dual core for those two activities?  I don't understand?  Maybe I need to experience a dual core, I'm stuck with my P4  .


I don't think that single core sucks, it's just that with more and more things becoming multi threaded, spending the few extra dollars dual will extend the life of his computer a little longer.

And yes, you need to experience dual core, it will change the way you use your computer. lol


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I don't think that single core sucks, it's just that with more and more things becoming multi threaded, spending the few extra dollars dual will extend the life of his computer a little longer.
> 
> And yes, you need to experience dual core, it will change the way you use your computer. lol



Want to lend, errr give, me a few hundred for a new motherboard and processor?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Want to lend, errr give, me a few hundred for a new motherboard and processor?


lol. If i had it, I would do it happily, Thermo.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 22, 2007)

IMO-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827106057
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141185
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128062
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116037
If you want an aftermarket cooler-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> lol. If i had it, I would do it happily, Thermo.



If you win the lottery keep me in mind.

Sorry for mucking up your thread Rol87, we'll get back on topic now.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I don't think that single core sucks, it's just that with more and more things becoming multi threaded, spending the few extra dollars dual will extend the life of his computer a little longer.
> 
> And yes, you need to experience dual core, it will change the way you use your computer. lol



Ya it will..... It will make you lock your computer up more and more and more.....

I got into the dual core thing, and started going crazy expecting WAY too much from it after a bit.... Ohh well all in fun though... 6 game clients, 4 messengers, music with effects, virus scan, defrag..... Lol not really but I was asking for it a lot.

Dual core is the way to go, even the cheap ones are better than that old P4.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, I'm more concerned on where I'll get money for food and school bills than PC parts.  Makes me sad.  Someday though... I'll build a new PC.  Maybe when I graduate?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2007)

niko084 said:


> IMO-
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827106057
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141185
> ...



That's a nice build you got going there Niko. IMHO, That right there is the way to go, Rol87. Very upgradeable but you would have to spend the pennies you saved on a vidcard.

With in that regards Radeon X1600PRO 128MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card -OR-  GeForce 7300GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card. Those right there will give "older games at will". Heck, the 7300GT without FSAA/AF is better than mine in lower resolutions BIG time.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 22, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Why is it "retarded" to save a few bucks and get a single core?  Why do you need a dual core for those two activities?  I don't understand?  Maybe I need to experience a dual core, I'm stuck with my P4  .



you probably got the answer, but! i had a p4 2.66 and i would convert a 700mb avi video to divx and it took about an hour, that video being roughly 2hr. I take my dual core e4300 (check sp) and i can convert 2 videos about the same length and space in under 20min. Dual core is just so much faster of a single core. and since virtually ever "new" app uses dual core it just make a lot more sense to go dual.



niko084 said:


> IMO-
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827106057
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141185
> ...





Wow, very nice! i second that! nice build. btw, i have 2 of the seagate drives in raid 0 and i get a very nice 135mb read


----------



## Rol87 (Sep 22, 2007)

ok I think i am going to go with this:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813131014
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819103029
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820134116 im not sure if 1G is alot I was thinking 512mb would be fine what do you think?
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822144701
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827106057

I got a case and i am going to use the PS that comes with it i know thats not recommended but with a budget not till maybe 2 weeks or so after i get it built then i will get a better one.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2007)

dude, get a seagate 7200.10 i have had several wd drives fail on me.


----------



## Rol87 (Sep 23, 2007)

My Brothers computer has a seagate and its noisy at start up. I wanted to try wd.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 23, 2007)

I wouldn't touch an AMD chip right now.... Not for the cheap, not for the fast... They don't compete...

Micro atx boards I tend to just stay away from, nothing wrong but... 512mb of ram will work but it wont run vista in the future, 1 gb is not much more at all and is really good.

Seagate drives are extremely good, and are not any louder than WD drives unless you have the stupid Hard Drive Acoustic Management turned on, which slows down the drive horribly...
I have had both, if his is loud its probably the case...

When your building a computer, you can either save a little cash and build something that "works" for now, spend a bit more and have something thats "fast" for now and will work in the future for years to come. 

Technology is moving very quickly right now, for us that are into gaming we are really feeling this in our bank accounts... But even for the average user you are far better off spending a few extra $$ up front and not having to replace things again in 6-12 months.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2007)

niko084 said:


> I wouldn't touch an AMD chip right now.... Not for the cheap, not for the fast... They don't compete...
> 
> Micro atx boards I tend to just stay away from, nothing wrong but... 512mb of ram will work but it wont run vista in the future, 1 gb is not much more at all and is really good.
> 
> ...




100% agree.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 23, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Micro atx boards I tend to just stay away from, nothing wrong but... 512mb of ram will work but it wont run vista in the future, 1 gb is not much more at all and is really good.
> 
> Seagate drives are extremely good, and are not any louder than WD drives unless you have the stupid Hard Drive Acoustic Management turned on, which slows down the drive horribly...
> I have had both, if his is loud its probably the case...



I have been using matx for my last few rigs, you have to be picky about what you buy, but I have had no issues, I can hit 300+fsb, I can run 16gigs of ram. It all looks good to me (but I was really picky about which one i bought)

I love my seagate 7200.1's as well. there quiet, cool, and fast.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 23, 2007)

GSG-9 said:


> I have been using matx for my last few rigs, you have to be picky about what you buy, but I have had no issues, I can hit 300+fsb, I can run 16gigs of ram. It all looks good to me (but I was really picky about which one i bought)
> 
> I love my seagate 7200.1's as well. there quiet, cool, and fast.



Not saying they are not fast or that they are bad, but I personally like using full size boards for a few well obvious reasons..


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 23, 2007)

they do have more slots, and provide more efficient cooling/allow more cooling solutions.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 23, 2007)

niko084 said:


> I wouldn't touch an AMD chip right now.... Not for the cheap, not for the fast... They don't compete...
> 
> Micro atx boards I tend to just stay away from, nothing wrong but... 512mb of ram will work but it wont run vista in the future, 1 gb is not much more at all and is really good.
> 
> ...


On the cheap, AMD is still the way to go. Show me a $50 dual core Intel that competes with the X2 3600+ Brisbane. ALso show me a sub $80 Intel board that clocks well. You can do both with AMD. $50 buys you a Pentium D, at best, from Intel. And the AMD will also be upgradeable for a while to come, at very least thru the AM2+ chips. While AMD may not have the performance crown, or compete with Intel's c2d clock for clock, they still pwn Intel on price to performance on the low end.

I agree with the rest, however


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 23, 2007)

Wile E said:


> On the cheap, AMD is still the way to go. Show me a $50 dual core Intel that competes with the X2 3600+ Brisbane.



I agree with that, but if someone can afford a E4300 or higher (thats also pretty low end) then intel gets it. But in the pricer ange below the E4300s AMD wins


----------



## Rol87 (Sep 23, 2007)

> On the cheap, AMD is still the way to go. Show me a $50 dual core Intel that competes with the X2 3600+ Brisbane.



I havent found the 3600 i only found this at newegg 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103774


----------



## Rol87 (Sep 23, 2007)

ok i have order this and i will keep you guys updated on how my first build turns out. If i run into some problems I will ask. Thanks all of you for some opinions. 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813131014
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819103029
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820161067
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822148262 I decided to go with a seagate
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827106057 

I had one more ? with this will be able to burn dvds? (I didnt need more ram or a better cpu or something else did I?)


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2007)

it will do, i personally would have gone dual core but it all looks good. Good choice on the seagate drive, 7200.10 drives are fast


----------



## niko084 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya will do, its not a Perpendicular drive, but still a good solid fast drive.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 24, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Ya will do, its not a Perpendicular drive, but still a good solid fast drive.


It's a perpendicular drive. All 7200.10s, aside from the 80GB, are perps.


----------



## Rol87 (Sep 24, 2007)

my wife thinks that i wont be able to built the computer. she has no confidence in me. What do you guys think?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 24, 2007)

tell her to shut her mouth and go watch opera. 

if you run into trouble thats why we are here, to help you out.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 24, 2007)

Rol87 said:


> my wife thinks that i wont be able to built the computer. she has no confidence in me. What do you guys think?



Every time she asks to use it, tell her it don't work.


----------



## rhythmeister (Sep 24, 2007)

Slap her ass...with yr abdomen!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2007)

Get rid of her, a wife should support you in anything.


----------



## Rol87 (Oct 10, 2007)

ok hey people I have done some editing on my parts and this is what i want to go with:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827106057
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822148262
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817153023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820134216
http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819103749
http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131172

What do you think?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 10, 2007)

i think thats fine.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

Rol87 said:


> ok hey people I have done some editing on my parts and this is what i want to go with:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827106057
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822148262
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817153023
> ...


Not bad, but the psu only has 18A on the 12v. Fine for integrated gfx, like you chose, but upgrade to a good gfx card, and your psu won't take it, more than likely.

Also, get a 2x512MB ram kit. It will run Dual channel. THe single 1GB stick will be slower.


----------



## Grings (Oct 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> ALso show me a sub $80 Intel board that clocks well


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188017 if a rebate counts then these, 485fsb stable, crap with quads though

I do agree with the rest of that post however, im just being an arse (ass)


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

Grings said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188017 if a rebate counts then these, 485fsb stable, crap with quads though
> 
> I do agree with the rest of that post however, im just being an arse (ass)


F U!!!

No, j/k. 

Good find. Those must have really dropped in price over the past few weeks.


----------



## Grings (Oct 11, 2007)

yup, ive seen them for £42 here, everything else (even amd boards) at that price point are toilet, ive not used the evga, but have built a couple of rigs for friends with the xfx one (identical) and they're excellent boards, better than my asus 650i (IMO)


----------

